# 69 GTO trunk resto



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I was wondering if any one knew who sells the accurate speckeled paint for the trunk? Also where whould I find the cloth tape they used to wrap the wires in the trunk? Also who has the most accurate trunk mat?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

bigrc2 said:


> I was wondering if any one knew who sells the accurate speckeled paint for the trunk? Also where whould I find the cloth tape they used to wrap the wires in the trunk? Also who has the most accurate trunk mat?


py parts


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry Im still a newb here! What is py parts?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

bigrc2 said:


> Sorry Im still a newb here! What is py parts?




Performance Years - Your #1 Source for GTO, Firebird, and Classic Pontiac Parts and Accessories


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ahh Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Eastwood:Trunk Paint Gray Black Aerosol 12 oz


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

This link says black/grey/aqua

1969 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I just "throwded" up a generic splatter color showing Eastwood has it.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Judge, have you used the Eastwood stuff? Their description says black/aqua, does it have grey in it too? I need to get some of that stuff too.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Judge, have you used the Eastwood stuff? Their description says black/aqua, does it have grey in it too? I need to get some of that stuff too.


No it does not. The Eastwood stuff is mostly black with aqua spatters. You'll find lots of sources that claim that was correct for 69, but I know better. My trunk definitely was mostly a darker gray background with two-color spatters - light gray (or maybe really small black) and aqua I'm pretty sure - and I'm positive that was the original factory color. I've not seen it anywhere. Interestingly enough, the GTO Restoration Guide (Zazarine and Roberts) doesn't mention the trunk paint colors for 68 or 69. 

Be aware that thepartsplaceinc.com also has trunk splatter paint that's less expensive and also does not require clear-coating like Eastwood's does. I'm probably going to use theirs instead. 

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I used Eastwood paints exclusively. Its a top quality product and flows great and very durable. 

I have not used the splatter paint my trunk was already done when I got the car. Eastwood has a tech staff that will aid you. If you are painting the trunk may as well get the correct color combo. 

Ames and others sells Eastwood paints.. I deal direct with Eastwood.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^+1

Eatwoods stuff is top notch and "tough". I really like the results I get from thier products. I also used thier engine paint, hard to believe they can put so much paint in one little can.

My trunk paint looks awsome but you can't see much of it, I've got a 45 gallon  polished stainless fuel cell in it.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

BearGFR said:


> No it does not. The Eastwood stuff is mostly black with aqua spatters. You'll find lots of sources that claim that was correct for 69, but I know better. My trunk definitely was mostly a darker gray background with two-color spatters - light gray (or maybe really small black) and aqua I'm pretty sure - and I'm positive that was the original factory color. I've not seen it anywhere. Interestingly enough, the GTO Restoration Guide (Zazarine and Roberts) doesn't mention the trunk paint colors for 68 or 69.
> 
> Be aware that thepartsplaceinc.com also has trunk splatter paint that's less expensive and also does not require clear-coating like Eastwood's does. I'm probably going to use theirs instead.
> 
> Bear


Ya I have to agree! Mine is all original and mine looks like charcoal grey with light grey speckels and its just on the floor with overspray all around it! The main reason Im looking to paint is im replacing the old mat because of water damage! Wich remindes me does any one have any tricks on sealing the trunk lid so the new stuff doesnt get messed up?


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bump!


----------

